# SHARK, plecs, discus, tetra's, etc



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

called in at my favourite lfs today with Sharpteeth and took some pics :nod: 
The shop just gets better all the time, with a wicked marine section recently up and running








here's some pics of a shark they've got in one of their marine tanks.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Same setup with moonlighting


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

A couple of their Discus


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

REEF tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

couple of plecs


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

DAMN WHERE IS THAT?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

A red tailed/finned shark for mr Freez, sorry dude but i forgot what fish pics you wanted, just remembered a red somethinged shark !









you can see his gob quite well


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Some gourami's,
they've also got some [email protected] bright guppys that look amazing under whatever tank lighting they use. Its the same lighting as in the discus setups they've got


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

They've also got sh*t loads of koi


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

And here's my two favourite pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

And before anyone else says it YES, i'm a PHOTO WHORE
I'm workin on the principle that the more pics you take, the better you get, and its p-fury's fault i got into fishy pics in the 1st place


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

moeplz said:


> DAMN WHERE IS THAT?
> [snapback]978547[/snapback]​


Its just outside Doncaster








They've only had the marine section up and running for a short while, and havent got close to finishing it. God i wish i had the money 4 a marine setup


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Holy cow iv got to get over there again soon! Maybe i'l ring paul tomorrow(well technically today) and ask if he wants my oscar and birchir, that'l give me an excuse

And great pics again!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for the picture, no sweat about the others, theres always next time


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> thanks for the picture, no sweat about the others, theres always next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on the case mate


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah yorkie pics


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

NICE! the last ones are great!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice shots







how many gallons is that shark tank?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn i wish the lfs were half that cool around here.

If they were i'd be even more broke


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> And before anyone else says it YES, i'm a PHOTO WHORE
> I'm workin on the principle that the more pics you take, the better you get, and its p-fury's fault i got into fishy pics in the 1st place
> 
> 
> ...


Let it be know, you are Photo Whore #2!
Who was #1 you ask? The Drunk Kung Fu Master!









Seriously, that Reef Tank is awesome. The Yellow Tang is smooth. The blue fish, foregot what there called...Blue Tang...Or is it?
But that Koi pond...







Simlpy stunning. Thats alot of Gobs to feed


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

NIKE said:


> nice shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about the amount of gallons, but the setup is priced at around the 8thousand pounds mark i think











mauls said:


> Damn i wish the lfs were half that cool around here.
> 
> If they were i'd be even more broke
> 
> ...


Its one of the reasons i'm usually skint :laugh:

Gordo, i'm gonna have the no1 photo whore title, i'm coming up to 2,000 posts, with over 50% in piranha vids and pics :rasp:


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Yorkie- next time you are in there, please try to find out about that lighting in the guppys and discus tanks..... I have some beautiful fish that need to be set off like that









Are you a professional photographer? You should apply for National Geographic or something like that, you got a good eye for taking shots.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordo, i'm gonna have the no1 photo whore title, i'm coming up to 2,000 posts, with over 50% in piranha vids and pics :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yorkie, Flattery get's you no where these days :rasp: 
Im takine a Semi Break, I might get my Camera back today, and then Wonky Gob will be alive!!!!!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> Yorkie- next time you are in there, please try to find out about that lighting in the guppys and discus tanks..... I have some beautiful fish that need to be set off like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll find out about the lighting the next time i'm at the lfs :nod: 
As for the professional photographer bit, i only got into taking pics in september, after entering POTM with a pic taken on a freebie kodak point and shoot camera. Since then i've been clicking away :laugh: Thanks for the compliments though



Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordo, i'm gonna have the no1 photo whore title, i'm coming up to 2,000 posts, with over 50% in piranha vids and pics :rasp:
> ...


What happened to your camera? bet you pawned it for a bottle of Jack Daniels :laugh: 
How is old Wonky Gob these days, fine i hope


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> What happened to your camera? bet you pawned it for a bottle of Jack Daniels :laugh:
> How is old Wonky Gob these days, fine i hope
> 
> 
> ...











Naw, I let a ''friend'' use it for a while, to see if he wanted to buy it.
But the wanker hasd tog et his truck fixed, an im out of a job, so i might
go over there today and pick it up,a nd start trying to snap some more pics
of the little Gobs.

WOnky Gob is ALOT better than Juan is :laugh:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pics man








you need an oscar there crazzy and aggresive as hell


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

^^^^^^
he has a breeding pair


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Brujo, Gordeez, glad you can laugh about it though :laugh:











King Piranha said:


> nice pics man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, oscars are cool, got two about 12 to 14 inch long,
oscars are cool as hell :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Were the koi shooving eachother out of the water getting to the food?
Thats what the koi I saw in Seattle were doing (there was like 1000 5-6 inch koi in like a 200-400 gallon pond.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oya and SWEEEET ASS PICS!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> And here's my two favourite pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those fish are baddass to see in person!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Were the koi shooving eachother out of the water getting to the food?
> Thats what the koi I saw in Seattle were doing (there was like 1000 5-6 inch koi in like a 200-400 gallon pond.
> [snapback]980804[/snapback]​


They were climbing all over each other to get to the food pellets.
The koi pics are of just one of the ponds, there's prolly another 12 ponds all with diferent sizes/colours of koi :laugh:


----------

